# Red Dot Scope For Daytime raccoon Calling



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Thinking about putting a Red Dot 30m 1X on a Rossi Single Shot .22LR to try for daytime raccoon calling. I have never owned a Red Dot scope. Would this be a decent choice for shots out to say max of fifty yards. Most shots would probablybe around 20 -30 yards though. Whats your opinion?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a couple of Dick's Sporting Goods gift cards that I need to use for somthing. I'm thinking I have the Rossi barrel why not put it to use. I'm not giving up the .22 Magnum for any reason. I can handle the Rossi better and it is lighter to tote around too.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it would be an excellent choice, Hortontoter!!! I have a cheap ol' Tasco that works great...

If possible, get the 42mm objective instead of the 30mm--lets in more light... :teeth:

Too bad the gift cards are for Dick's Sporting Goods--but they already have the $$$ so u gotta use 'em...


----------



## Possum325 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have 2 BSA 30mm red dots. One on a Ruger MK III Hunter and another on a TC Encore .223 pistol barrel. Both have been through the rigors and have not faltered. $30 at Walmart is well worth the price.


----------

